# Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

I have had my 2.5L Jetta for a little over a year now, my check engine light will randomly turn on so I took it to AutoZone and had them plug the scanner into it, it said my ECT sensor was reading high, I had it looked at at the dealership and they said the sensor was bad. I didn't have them replace it bc I am out of warranty and figured I could do it myself cheaper. Any suggestions on location of the sensor, where to buy a new one, and things I should keep in mind would be great


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor ('05JettaSPE)*

I don't believe its terrible difficult to access but you'll probably want to have a repair manual handy regardless. 
I've found http://www.1stvwparts.com has good prices


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor ('05JettaSPE)*

The sensor is on the lower radiator hose, close to the radiator itself.
Looks like a retaining clip holds it in, and an o-ring seals it. See if the kit includes the new clip and o-ring.
PM sent.


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor (07JettaMK5)*

Thanks for the input, so it is an inline sensor? The person that replied previously gave me a great website that does not sell it as a kit but has the o-ring, the sensor, and the retaining clip and for the sake of my OCD I will probably do all of them.


----------



## einvolk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor ('05JettaSPE)*

There are two sensors on the 2.5, one in the typical location on the flange on the side of the head and the other mentioned in this thread. Typically its the upper sensor that goes bad. Is the code for G65 or G83?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor (einvolk)*

Yes, Sorry to miss that! Did not know there were two








Looks like this is the upper one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

pay careful attention to the wires and make sure to reroute them accordingly. last thing you want to do as a DIY is make more problems than you started with.


----------

